# Planted Marine Tanks.



## Dan Walter (6 Aug 2010)

Hi all, 

Just wondered what the options are when it comes to planted marine tanks?  

Anyone got one running? And what are the plant choices? I've only seen one type of plant in the marine section of my LFS.

Pics would be good.. 

This one of GF's has given me the bug...


----------



## George Farmer (7 Aug 2010)

Macroalgae is the easiest way to plant up a marine.

The biggest danger is when it can go sexual and crash.  I have a theory that this is down to lack of nutrients.

Almost all marine owners attempt zero nutrient levels through overskimming, phosphate removal etc. etc.  Indeed a lot of marine owner use macroalgae in a refugium/sump as another nutrient removal system, but can see the crashing in there for the reasons mentioned.

But macroalgae is a plant and requires nutrients to grow.  Starve these and in an attempt to survive it goes sexual and eventually crashes.

Many macroalgae 'scapers dose nitrates, phosphates and other nutrietns for this reason.  I used TPN+...

Another plant you could try is mangroves, but these require a more specialist set up, and I have no experience there.

Here's a good source of info -

http://web1.reefcentral.com/forums/foru ... .php?f=176


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Aug 2010)

I would say that alot of macroalgae will come as hitch hikers on live rock you buy. I used to use a forum Ultimate Reef and sometimes people will sell other macroalgaes. Some shops will sell them but it just depends on whatever they've managed to get in by accident. Make sure you don't have loads of algae eating fish in your tank and it should flourish!


----------

